# Pueblo chico......



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

El Chico, Hidalgo
Este sabado 28 salimos 4 amigos y yo a un pueblo que se llama Mineral de el Chico, en Hidalgo. Para los que no han tenido suerte de ir ahí, es un lugar, como su nombre lo indica, chico. Pero también es una maravilla para muchas actividades. Puedes hacer kayak, bici de montaña, acampar, bici de montaña, rapelear, bici de montaña, escalar en roca, bici de montaña, caminar.. ah, y mencioné que también puedes hacer bici de montaña? Digo, si no lo he dicho, bueno, también puedes hacer bici de montaña...

A las 7 am llegué a casa de Ritopc (bueno, creo que un poco antes por que las sabanas me botaron temprano), donde dejé mi coche y pusimos las bicis en el coche de Ritopc. Nos fuimos hacia Pachuca, y pasando la caseta de cuota de la carretera esperamos a Tacubaya y compañía a que nos alcanzaran. Esperamos como unos 5 o 10 minutos, y luego movimos la bici de Ritopc a la pickup.

En Pachuca estaban haciendo su destructor vial, perdón, distribuidor vial, y nos hicieron dar una vuelta para seguir y tomar la carretera panorámica que nos llevó a El Chico. Esa parte es muy padre. Empiezas en un entorno desertico, y pasando una vuelta entras a un bosque, lo que hace muy padre esa carreterita.

Después de pasar por varios valles que se veían muy bien, llegamos al pueblo. Nos costó un poco encontrar estacionamiento, pero después de desempacar bicis y preparar y empacar los diversos utensilios y chivas necesarias, empezamos la subida. Bueno, para el recorrido de El Chico, solo tenemos una subida, como de 7 a 10 kms, no tengo computadora en la bici y no tengo idea real de cuanta haya sido la distancia real del recorrido.

La subida tiene como tres secciones, o mas bien, yo la divido en tres secciones. La primera es un camino ancho, que antes estaba empedrado, pero ahora nos encontramos con la sorpresa que ya estaba pavimentado la mayor parte, y la otra estaba en proceso. Bueno, la última vez que fuí fué en 2006, por lo que es normal que hayan cambiado algunas cosas. El pavimento no fué el normal chapopote *****, sino concreto y unas partes de piedra, no se ve mal, y ayudo esa parte de la subida, que en general solo es larga. Depués pasamos a la segunda sección de la subida, que es mas rústica, casi no pasan coches, y es igual, simplemente cuestión de pedalear, pedalear, y pedalear para llegar a Peña del Cuervo, que es un mirador como a dos terceras parte de la subida. Y la última sección es de Peña del Cuervo a la entrada de las veredas, en las cuales la unica gracia que tiene la subida es que ya quieres que termine para empezar con la vereda. La subida no es difícil, pero si es larga. No me acordaba mucho de la ruta, y en cada momento pensaba que faltaba menos, pero en si, terminamos la subida bien. En la Peña del Cuervo tienes una vista impresionante hacia el pueblo y los alrededores, y ahí nos detuvimos un ratito a cotorrear y procedimos a terminar la subida.

Bueno, al terminar esa subida, entramos en una vereda que, hasta donde yo conozco, es de las pocas veredas que fue creada con el fin de ciclismo de montaña, y la verdad en su mayoría es singletrack, con unos pequeños tramos de camino ancho, unos valles, y 100% diversión. Nos metimos en la vereda, y también me dí cuenta que mi memoria me jugaba trucos, por que según yo al llegar a la vereda era toda de bajada, pero la primera parte fué de toboganes, subidas y bajadas. Nos dimos una pequeña perdida como de 5 minutos, ya que nos metimos en una vereda que no era la adecuada, nos dimos cuenta y nos regresamos.

Este camino tiene varios switchbacks. Las veces anteriores había caminado todas estas vueltas, pero ahora las rodé todas menos las últimas tres. Una de estas fué que estaban dos vueltas muy cerca, tomé la primera, pero no estaba listo para la segunda. Y bueno, las otras dos o estaban muy cerradas o se me fué el santo al cielo y decidí caminarlas. 
Es muy difícil expresar bien estas veredas, pero la verdad es una experiencia muy impresionante, ya que tienen desde partes sencillas hasta algunas medio técnicas, y, una vez que empiezas en las veredas, la mayoría del tiempo estas entre árboles y el terreno estuvo super bien, con buena tracción y el trazado de las veredas esta muy bien.
Fué un super día, sentí que he mejorado mucho desde la última vez que fuí, el día como tal estuvo super bien, soleado, con poco viento, y me gustó mucho el haber ido y que hubieramos tenido la oportunidad de hacer estos recorridos increibles.

En cuanto a la bici, me ha impresionado mucho mi bici. Yo esperaba que la bici me ayudara con las bajadas, pero me he encontrado que la Endorphin sube mejor que la Moto Lite, aunque pesa mas y su geometría es menos XC que la ML. También para curvas la siento mas ágil, a pesar de que la distancia entre ejes es mayor.

Las bicis en camino al Chico...

















Carretera hacia El Chico...

























La iglesia del pueblito, empezando a rodar...









El inicio de la subida...

































Escala en el cochinero...









Reparando una ponchadura, o algo parecido, cuando llegué ya estaban así...









Fin de la primera sección de subida, a la derecha empezaba la otra parte..

























Una vista de lejos hacia Peña del Cuervo..

























Las veredas son parecidas a esta, esta estaba de la entrada a Peña del Cuervo..

























Una vista al pueblo antes de llegar propiamente al mirador...









Bueno, una foto de la bici, una vez que llevó hasta ahí...









Una foto a unas rocas desde el mirador...









La entrada a las puertas del paraiso, y el grupo preparándose a entrar...

















Bueno, no me acordaba de esta pequeña subidita... hasta que la ví...









Aquí empezaba propiamente las veredas...









Unas fotos de las partes fáciles de las veredas, y algunos obstaculos...

































La llegada al pueblo...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Yo estuve por aquellos rumbos en año pasado, en el Bike Marathon organizado por Raid México. Acabé ful-mi-na-do pero valió la pena, uno de los más largos y más escénicos singletracks que he rodado. Qué chido que tuvieron oportunidad de rodar en El Chico... :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Una Triple 8!!! No maaaaa!!!!!


Chido, que gachos que no me invitaron, ojales.... 

Igual me da gusto verlos aunque sea en fotos... felicidades. El Chico es una de las Mecas del MTB nacional. A ver si voy ahora que me de una escapada...


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

"ay Quir" Yo Tambien Pienso Ir En Estas Fechas Con Mi Gloriosa Rocky A Ver Quien Se Pega!! :d 


Mi Refreso A La MontaÑa Es Inminente!! 

Saludos!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Retos a la vista.....*



Rocky_Rene said:


> "ay Quir" Yo Tambien Pienso Ir En Estas Fechas Con Mi Gloriosa Rocky A Ver Quien Se Pega!! :d
> 
> Mi Refreso A La MontaÑa Es Inminente!!
> 
> Saludos!!


----------------------------------

Rocky Rene :
Aunque sé perfectamente que estás dedicado en cuerpo y alma al "overjoling " y que lo tuyo son las trocas , aprovecha que si vas por esos lares igual te haces del Datsuncito que venden y del Renaulito 18 que se aprecian en una foto , le inviertes una lana , los overjoleas y luego los vendes como "clásicos "

Bien que todavía tienes esa Vertex !!!!!

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------
> 
> Rocky Rene :
> Aunque sé perfectamente que estás dedicado en cuerpo y alma al "overjoling " y que lo tuyo son las trocas , aprovecha que si vas por esos lares igual te haces del Datsuncito que venden y del Renaulito 18 que se aprecian en una foto , le inviertes una lana , los overjoleas y luego los vendes como "clásicos "
> ...


Hola mi estimado Luis como estas!! que gusto saber de ti!!! si caray!! eso del overjoling hace que comprar y armar una buena bici parezca de niños pero los costos tambien no son muy lejanos como el armar una buena cleta.... ya tuviera una elemment y una slayer de respeto  en fin aqui ando con mis fierros viejos pero ya comence a ir a Chiluca con mi troca y bici arriba y no ando tan mal de condicion y fuerza.. solo algunos calambres... pero de que este es mi año de regreso cletero es un hecho! :thumbsup:

Saludos y un abrazo mi estimado Lasbiker!!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Damn

Wish I could have been there. I've got very fond memories of chasing Rito down that singletrack.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Rzoz: 
Que buen post!!! Excelentes fotos y buene reseña. Es uno de los lugares que tengo ganas de visitar en este año, y con un post como este deveras que te emocionan y dan ganas de hecharte una vueltita por alla.
Una pregunta Rzoz que tipo de adaptador usas para fijar el QR20 al rack de auto.

Ritopc: Te quedo muy bien tu Rune, en especial los rines blancos y los calipers de los frenos en blanco que combinan con las letras del cuadro. Te suguiero que la pongas en el foro de Banshee, en el Rune Vanity thread, Tu Rune se lo MERECE !!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Rzoz:
> Que buen post!!! Excelentes fotos y buene reseña. Es uno de los lugares que tengo ganas de visitar en este año, y con un post como este deveras que te emocionan y dan ganas de hecharte una vueltita por alla.
> Una pregunta Rzoz que tipo de adaptador usas para fijar el QR20 al rack de auto.
> 
> Ritopc: Te quedo muy bien tu Rune, en especial los rines blancos y los calipers de los frenos en blanco que combinan con las letras del cuadro. Te suguiero que la pongas en el foro de Banshee, en el Rune Vanity thread, Tu Rune se lo MERECE !!!


Hola Dr Foes...
Cuando quieras venir avisanos y con mucho gusto organizamos una ida al Chico con mucho gusto. El rack es de Rito, por lo que no se mas datos de que funciona bien.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Dr.

El riel que agarra el eje de 20mm es un slikfit, los puedes adquirir en slikfit.com (estaban por hacer unos de 15mm también por si te interesa). Como dijo Rzoz, éste funciona muy bien y es bastante seguro. El Yakima en el que venía mi bici es mucho más comodo por eso de no quitar la llanta, pero la verdad el de slikfit es mucho más seguro para carretera y muy facil de usar con un eje tipo Maxle. 

La bici la he pensado en postear, pero me ha dado flojera tomar las fotos. pronto, ... pronto.. jajaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Diego, ya pedi como tu las Schwalbe.... esperemos que lleguen pronto


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Que pediste? tengo una MM en 2.5 3C por si la quieres y luego me la repones.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pedi lo mismo que tu


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Pedi lo mismo que tu


Copión!


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

*envidia nortena*

la verdad que es que me dan envidia ustedes que viven, mejor dicho que no viven en el norte (aun cuando no resido ahi actualmente) pues tienen mas lugares y sobre todo mas cerca donde ir a rodar...... en chihuahua todo esta lejisimos =(

rzozaya1969 buen reportaje, nice fotos =)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cesalec said:


> la verdad que es que me dan envidia ustedes que viven, mejor dicho que no viven en el norte (aun cuando no resido ahi actualmente) pues tienen mas lugares y sobre todo mas cerca donde ir a rodar...... en chihuahua todo esta lejisimos =(
> 
> rzozaya1969 buen reportaje, nice fotos =)


Chihuahua la Cuidad, si... pero para ti un viajecito a Creel es cosa de un fin de semana en el tren de segunda o te tomas el bus a San Rafael y en pocas horas estas ahi.

Para nosotros es un viaje de una vez en la vida...

En Chihuahua vi cerros donde se puede rodar tipo Bootleg Canyon, pero se ve que hay que construir los trails porque se ve que nadie le ha metido galleta al asunto.

Aparte que la Ciudad de Chihuahua es en su mayoria plana.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Se ve de pelos! Cuando volverán a ir? quiero ir!


----------

